# where are the fish



## WardBasinAnglers (Apr 26, 2014)

sorry to any one who may have asked me a question but im old and didnt know how to work this site.
The blackwater river has over 12 sunken vessels in it most of them below the I-10 bridge and the largest concentration is located about a quarter mile below the I-10 bridge on the right in a cove. there is 7 of them there. the hulls can be seen at low tide. below that is what we call rock island. it is the remains of a left over loading dock in the same cove as the ships that are sunk there. they rebuilt the bridge over the blackwater and there is a lot of the old bridge on the bottom. also the bridge fenders hold fish. just below rock island on the left is where yellow river joins the blackwater. these places will put fish in your boat.
WARNING.... YOU CAN NOT RUN A BOAT WHERE BLACKWATER AND YELLOW MEET SAFELY TOO SHALLOW AND STUMPY trolling motor only is recomended EXcellent spots for reds specks bass
WARNING....there are numerous left over pilings around rock island that are NOT ABOVE WATER BE CAREFUL. around rock island and the sunken ships you can catch everything, listed and sheepshead. use top water baits or live shrimp. The big stripers are located in the deeper water, as around the bridge, and in the deep slews that run off the river. To fish the sunken ships you need very calm water, so you can see the hulls and low tide.
to catch the stripers, a strong falling tide, and something that will either get down to them of bring them up to you. hope this helps get you started. Grandpa ps i have lived on the river for almost 30 years. pics of sunken ships and location map in my photo album


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Very interesting. I knew of 4 sunken ships but not 7, or the loading dock.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

That is an impressive wealth of knowledge on that part of the river Sir.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Very interesting. I knew of 4 sunken ships but not 7, or the loading dock.


Josh, the loading dock is about 200 yards south of the sunk ships on the same side. Most times you can see the rocks. I've never had much luck around em but I never used live bait either...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh ok cool, sounds like it'll be easy to find with my bottom feeler (prop) at night haha


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I've caught reds, specks, and sheepshead around that rock island, good spot, good info..


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

but....where are the fish?


----------



## WardBasinAnglers (Apr 26, 2014)

lol most of the ones i know about are in the water lol i dont target bass anymore the bass need to be caught and released before we elinate them ...so if you want to know where the other fish are go to I-10 bridge use your depth finder and you will find where the old bridge was. fish like structure so start there also fish the bridge fenders.
then go down river about a quarter mile ( there is a lighted chanel marker there but the dont turn the lighe on during daylight) on the right and a big cove there (shields cove)
fish the shoreline with a minnow jig . stay as far away from shore as possible, casting to where the grass line ends and bump lure on bottom back to boat this will get you redfish. also work all the docks from shore to the end of dock casting under dock this will get you reds bass and sometimes hybreds then go straight across river and do the same. then go down to where yellow river meets blackwater and fish there dont go into yellow river fish the coves there (THIS IS EXTREMLY SHALLOW WATER AND IS BEST ON A RISING TIDE OR EVEN BETTER ON A HIGH TIDE) due to the shallow water.
when fishing the mouth of yellow river continue down towards weaver river.
when you get to the mouth of yellow river and have trolling motor down as you fish you will see that there are ledges as going from verry shallow to 3 ft to 4 ft and so on out towards the blackwater reds specks flonder skates bass and some times bull reds. if you want hybreds fish the docks on the main river and docks on the deep slews. pelican bayou has good bass deep water but bass are hard to catch because they have more lures stuck in them than your tackle box has, i use a 4 ingh black back silver sides rapall top water or minnow looking jigs or joe patti


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Now that's some solid info!


----------

